# D.J.Hero.2.XBOX360-dumpTruck



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2010)

<b>D.J.Hero.2.XBOX360-dumpTruck</b>
Region free.

It is a music game with a special controller (should be backwards compatible), if you lack one you should be able to score one new rather than being compelled to go for second hand or buying a new game. Various bundles of this game can come with two decks and a microphone.

Full songlist in NFO/spoiler section
Last year DJ Hero made a good name for itself and managed to do some damage in the fairly well stocked simplified instruments music game genre. This one features an upped difficulty level courtesy of a few gameplay tweaks and a bunch of new songs (seemingly in the top 40 and hip hop genres rather than the classics the first game sported)- your basic annual iteration type improvements rather than bold new direction.

<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/dumptruck-dj2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Developers video about freestyle gameplay.</b>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/817DRPzI4uk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/817DRPzI4uk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Spoiler: Song list and NFO




* 2Pac feat. Dr. Dre and Roger Troutman - “California Love Remix”
* 50 Cent - "In Da Club”
* Adamski - “Killer”
* Afrika Bambaataa and The Soul Sonic Force - "Planet Rock”
* Armand Van Helden - "I Want Your Soul”
* A-Trak - "Say Whoa”
* B.o.B feat. Bruno Mars - "Nothin' On You”
* Basement Jaxx - "Where's Your Head At”
* BlakRoc feat. Pharoahe Monch & RZA - “Dollaz & Sense”
* Busta Rhymes - “Put Your Hands Where My Eyes Can See”
* Calvin Harris - "I'm Not Alone”
* Chamillionaire - "Ridin'“
* Chic - "Good Times”
* Chic - "Le Freak”
* Clinton Sparks, DJ Class, & Jermaine Dupri - "Favorite DJ”
* Daft Punk - “Human After All”
* Damian Marley - “Welcome To Jamrock”
* David Guetta & Chris Willis - “Love Is Gone”
* David Guetta feat. Kid Cudi - “Memories”
* David Guetta vs. The Egg - “Love Don't Let Me Go (Walking Away)”
* Deadmau5 - "Ghosts N Stuff”
* Deadmau5 & Kaskade - “I Remember”
* Deee-Lite - “Groove Is In The Heart”
* Dillinja and Skibadee - "Twist 'Em Out”
* Dizzee Rascal & Armand Van Helden - “Bonkers”
* DJ Qbert - "Super Battle Breaks"
* DJ Shadow - "Midnight In A Perfect World”
* DJ Shadow feat. Q-Tip and Lateef The Truth Speaker - “Enuff (DJ Fresh Remix)”
* Donna Summer - "Bad Girls”
* Edwin Starr - "War”
* Eminem - “Not Afraid”
* Estelle feat. Kanye West - “American Boy”
* Flo Rida - "Low”
* Flo Rida feat. Will.I.Am - “In The Ayer”
* Gorillaz feat. Mos Def & Bobby Womack - “Stylo”
* Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five feat. Melle Mel & Duke Bootee - "The Message”
* Harold Faltermeyer - "Axel F”
* House Of Pain - "Jump Around”
* Iyaz - “Replay”
* Janet Jackson - “Nasty”
* Justice - "D.A.N.C.E.”
* Justice - "Waters Of Nazareth”
* Kanye West - “Heartless”
* Kanye West - “Love Lockdown”
* Kaskade & Deadmau5 - “Move For Me”
* Kelis - “Acapella (David Guetta Extended Mix)”
* Kool & The Gang - "Jungle Boogie”
* Lady Gaga - "Lovegame”
* Lady Gaga - “Bad Romance”
* Lady Gaga feat. Colby O'Donis - “Just Dance”
* Lil Jon & The East Side Boyz feat. Ying Yang Twins - “Get Low”
* Lil' Wayne - “Go DJ”
* Lil' Wayne feat. Static Major - "Lollipop”
* LL Cool J - “I Can't Live Without My Radio”
* M.I.A. - “Galang”
* M|A|R|R|S - "Pump Up The Volume”
* Major Lazer feat. VYBZ Kartel - “Pon De Floor”
* Malcolm McLaren - “Buffalo Gals”
* Metallica - "The Day That Never Comes”
* Missy Elliott - “Get Ur Freak On”
* MSTRKRFT feat. N.O.R.E. - “Bounce”
* Nas feat. Keri Hilson - “Hero”
* Naughty By Nature - “O.P.P.”
* Nelly - “Hot In Herre”
* New Boyz - “You're A Jerk”
* New Order - "Blue Monday”
* Newcleus - “Jam On It”
* Nightcrawlers - “Push The Feeling On (MK Mix 95)”
* Orbital - “The Box”
* Pirate Soundsystem - "Bashy Bashy”
* Pitbull - "I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho)”
* Pussycat Dolls feat. Busta Rhymes - “Don't Cha”
* Rihanna - "Pon De Replay”
* Rihanna - "Rude Boy”
* Robin S - “Show Me Love (Stonebridge Radio Edit)”
* Salt N Pepa - “Push It”
* Sam Cooke - “Chain Gang”
* Sam Sparro – “B&G” a/k/a "Black & Gold”
* Sean Paul - "Infiltrate”
* Sean Paul - “Get Busy”
* Snoop Dogg - "Who Am I (What's My Name)?”
* Snow - “Informer”
* Soulja Boy Tell 'Em - “Crank That (Soulja Boy)”
* Sparfunk & D-Code - “Apocalypse”
* Stevie Wonder - “Superstition”
* Talib Kweli - "Get By”
* The Chemical Brothers - "Leave Home”
* The Chemical Brothers feat. Q-Tip - “Galvanize”
* The Crystal Method - “Busy Child (Still Busy After All These Years Remix)”
* The Jackson 5 - "ABC”
* The Notorious B.I.G. feat. Mase & Diddy - “Mo' Money, Mo' Problems”
* The Prodigy - "Omen”
* The Prodigy - “Firestarter”
* Tiësto - "Speed Rail”
* Tiësto & Sneaky Sound System - “I Will Be Here”
* Tiësto vs Diplo - “Come On”
* Tiga - "You Gonna Want Me”
* Timbaland feat. Drake - “Say Something”
* Timbaland feat. Keri Hilson & D.O.E. - “The Way I Are”
* Tweet feat. Missy Elliott - “Oops (Oh My)”
* Walter Murphy - "A Fifth Of Beethoven”
* Warren G feat. Nate Dogg - "Regulate”
* Wayne Smith - "Under Mi Sleng Teng”
* Yeah Yeah Yeahs - "Heads Will Roll (A-Trak Remix )”
* Young Jeezy feat. Kanye West - "Put On”

<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂ ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ___ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ___ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/::|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/\ÂÂÂÂ /__/\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/\:\ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:|:|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/::\ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/\:\ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/\:\ÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂ 
/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/|:|__ÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/\:\ÂÂÂÂ\__\:\ÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ \:\ÂÂ/ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/ÂÂ/::\____ 
/__/:/ \__\:|/__/:/ÂÂÂÂ /\/__/:/_|::::\ /ÂÂ/::\ \:\ÂÂ /ÂÂ/::\ /__/:/\:\_\:\/__/:/ÂÂÂÂ /\/__/:/ \ÂÂ\:\/__/:/\:::::\
\ÂÂ\:\ /ÂÂ/:/\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂ/:/\__\/ÂÂ/~~/://__/:/\:\_\:\ /ÂÂ/:/\:\\__\/~|::\/:/\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂ/:/\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ\__\/\__\/~|:|~~~~
\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/:/ÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/ \__\/ÂÂ\:\/://ÂÂ/:/__\/ÂÂ |ÂÂ|:|::/ÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂ/:/ÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂ|:|ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\/:/ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ\:://__/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ|:|\/ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\/:/ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ|:|ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ \__\::/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\::/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /__/:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \__\/ \__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |__|:|~ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\::/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ\:\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ |__|:|ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ~~ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \__\|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\__\|ÂÂÂÂ


ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRelease:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂD.J.Hero.2.XBOX360-dumpTruck
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGroup:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdumpTruck
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGame Title:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ D.J. Hero 2
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ# Files:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ69x100mb
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂESRB Rating:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂT
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRegion:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Free!
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRelease Date:ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 10/19/2010
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂSource:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Retail Disc
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLink:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/d/djhero2/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFW Required:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂv1.51 [Hitachi only], v1.6 [using activation disc], v1.61 or later
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂInfo:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ The follow up to the award-winning, number one new video game
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂIP of 2009, DJ Hero« 2ÂÂtransforms living rooms into nightclubs
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂall over again with an entirely new music gaming experience.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFriends and families can become mix masters and singing sensations,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂexperiencing hit music like theyÆve never heard it before.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAnd as always SSv2!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
\\//\\//\\//\\//ÂÂ_ |_ÂÂ_ \ \/ /_ÂÂ_ÂÂ_ÂÂ\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//\\
//\\//\\//\\//\\ (_||_)(_|/ /\ \_||_ | | //\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//\\//
------------------------_|------_||_||_|--v1.0.2-------[http://abgx360.net]----

Checking for updates to abgx360.dat...
ÂÂÂÂ Server file abgx360.dat no newer than local file - not retrieving

D:\dj2\dumpTruck-dj2.dvd is valid

Checking Game
ÂÂÂÂ ISO: "D:\dj2\dumpTruck-dj2.iso"
ÂÂÂÂ Size: 7838695424 bytes (SplitVid 3rd or 4th wave)
ÂÂÂÂ Files in ISO: 9, Folders in ISO: 3
ÂÂÂÂ Total bytes used: 3510857200 (48.10%)
Game appears to have random padding

Checking default.xex
ÂÂÂÂ Original PE Filename:ÂÂDJHero2.exe
ÂÂÂÂ Original PE Timestamp: 2010/08/15 11:22:03
ÂÂÂÂ Game Name:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ DJ Hero« 2
ÂÂÂÂ Developer:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ FreeStyleGames
ÂÂÂÂ Publisher:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Activision
ÂÂÂÂ Genre:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Music
ÂÂÂÂ No Avatar Awards
ÂÂÂÂ Achievements:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ50 Achievements totaling 1000 Gamerscore
ÂÂÂÂ XEX CRC = 594D5022
ÂÂÂÂ XEX Media ID: 1496DCE0ACBB251F2D150094-0B152F70

Region Code: 0xFFFFFFFF
ÂÂÂÂ Region Free!

Checking SS
ÂÂÂÂ Timestamp of Authoring: 2010/08/18 00:00:00
ÂÂÂÂ Timestamp of Mastering: 2010/09/10 21:47:43
ÂÂÂÂ SS Version: 2 (trusted)
ÂÂÂÂ SS CRC = E5028D24 (RawSS = F5384B85)
ÂÂÂÂ SS Media ID: 1496DCE0ACBB251F2D150094-0B152F70 (matches game)
SS looks valid

Checking DMI
ÂÂÂÂ Timestamp of Authoring: 2010/08/18 00:00:00 (matches SS)
ÂÂÂÂ DMI CRC = 19941924
ÂÂÂÂ DMI Media ID: 1496DCE0ACBB251F2D150094-0B152F70 (matches game)
DMI looks valid

Checking PFI
ÂÂÂÂ PFI CRC = 05C6C409
PFI matches known data (4th wave - requires iXtreme v1.51 [Hitachi only],
v1.6 [using activation disc], v1.61 or later)

Video partition found
ÂÂÂÂ Video CRC = E2FA3A26 (V0 = E0363F4E, V1 = EAE76B94)
Video partition does not match known data (could be corrupt or a new wave not
seen before)

Stealth status is uncertain

Starting Verification
ÂÂÂÂ Looking for E5028D24594D5022.ini in the online verified database
ÂÂÂÂ There is no verified rip of this Xex/SS combination in the online database
Failed to find a verified ini file for this Xex/SS combination
Attempting to at least verify the game data
ÂÂÂÂ Looking for Xex_594D5022.ini in the online verified database
ÂÂÂÂ There is no verified rip of Xex CRC 594D5022 in the online database
Failed to find a verified ini file for this Xex
Verification failed

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dumptruck

-Release History-

1ÂÂ:: Tales.of.Vesperia.USA.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 04/08/2009
2ÂÂ:: Wheelman.USA.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 04/12/2009
3ÂÂ:: NBA.Live.08.NTSC.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 04/15/2009
4ÂÂ:: Disney.Sing.It.High.School.Musical.3.Senior.USA.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 04/18/2009
5ÂÂ:: Dynasty.Warriors.Gundam.2.NTSC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 04/25/2009
6ÂÂ:: NCAA.March.Madness.08.NTSC.XBOX360.iNT-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/21/2009
7ÂÂ:: Madagascar.Kartz.PROPER.RF.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 05/14/2010
8ÂÂ:: Splinter.Cell.Conviction.Deniable.Ops.Insurgency.DLC-XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/07/2010
9ÂÂ:: Toy.Story.3.PROPER.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/18/2010
10 :: Pirates.Plund-Arrr.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/23/2010
11 :: Transformers.Cybertron.Adventures.USA.PROPER.READNFO.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/23/2010 :: nuked_bad.dump
12 :: Satisfashion.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/27/2010
13 :: Lets.Play.Garden.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 06/29/2010
14 :: thinkSMART.Family.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 06/29/2010
15 :: DJ.Hero.Domination.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 06/29/2010
16 :: Lets.Play.Ballerina.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 07/08/2010
17 :: NCAA.Football.11.PROPER.NTSC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 07/15/2010
18 :: Little.League.World.Series.Double.Play.USA.WII.dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 07/30/2010
19 :: D.J.Hero.Dance.Party.Mix.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 09/18/2010
20 :: Dragons.Age.Origins.Witch.Hunt.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/18/2010
21 :: Madden.11.Max.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/18/2010
22 :: Mass.Effect.2.Equalizer.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/18/2010
23 :: Mass.Effect.2.Lair.of.the.Shadow.Broker.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 09/18/2010
24 :: Sniper.Ghost.Warrior.Map.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 09/18/2010
25 :: Sonic.Adventure.DX.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 09/18/2010
26 :: Transformers.War.For.Cybertron.Map.and.Character.Pack.1.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruck :: 09/18/2010
27 :: Transformers.War.For.Cybertron.Map.and.Character.Pack.2.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruck :: 09/18/2010
28 :: UFC.Undisputed.2010.TUF.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/18/2010
29 :: New.Carnival.Games.USA.WII-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 09/22/2010
30 :: Lips.B.o.B.Airplanes.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
31 :: Lips.James.Blunt.1973.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
32 :: Lips.Ash.Shining.Light.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
33 :: Batman.Arkham.Asylum.Dem.Bones.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
34 :: Batman.Arkham.Asylum.Crime.Alley.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
35 :: Borderlands.New.Revolution.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
36 :: Red.Dead.Redemption.Liars.and.Cheats.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
37 :: NCAA.11.Power.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/03/2010
38 :: Buku.Sudoku.Puzzle.Pack.3.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
39 :: Buku.Sudoku.Puzzle.Pack.4.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
40 :: Buku.Sudoku.Puzzle.Pack.5.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
41 :: Castlevania.HD.Beauty.Desire.Situation.Dire.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/03/2010
42 :: Gears.of.War.2.Dark.Corners.Multiplayer.Map.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
43 :: Things.on.Wheels.T.o.W.Cars.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
44 :: Things.on.Wheels.T.o.W.ROOAR.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
45 :: Things.on.Wheels.T.o.W.VROOM.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
46 :: Crystal.Quest.Sketch.Graphics.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
47 :: Crystal.Quest.Xtreme.Scenario.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
48 :: Crystal.Quest.Super.Synth.Sounds.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
49 :: Crystal.Quest.Nano.Graphics.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
50 :: Crystal.Quest.Animal.Madness.Sound.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
51 :: Golf.Tee.it.Up.Desert.Course.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
52 :: Mega.Man.10.Bass.Mode.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
53 :: Mega.Man.10.Special.Stage.1.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
54 :: Mega.Man.10.Special.Stage.2.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
55 :: Mega.Man.10.Special.Stage.3.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
56 :: Mega.Man.10.Endless.Attack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
57 :: Boom.Boom.Rocket.Guitar.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
58 :: Rocketmen.Axis.of.Evil.It.Came.From.Uranus.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
59 :: GripShift.Turbo.Boost.Expansion.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
60 :: Eets.Chowdown.Puzzle.Pack.2.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
61 :: Eets.Chowdown.Puzzle.Pack.1.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
62 :: 3D.Ultra.Minigolf.Lost.Island.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
63 :: Chessmaster.Live.Rayman.Raving.Rabbids.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/04/2010
64 :: Chessmaster.Live.Breaking.The.Lines.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
65 :: Chessmaster.Live.Chain.Reaction.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
66 :: Puzzle.Quest.Revenge.of.the.Plague.Lord.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
67 :: Space.Invaders.Extreme.Expansion.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/04/2010
68 :: Clash.of.the.Titans.Athenas.Request.Quest.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
69 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Chamillionaire.Ridin.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
70 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Clipse.Grindin.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
71 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Diddy.Bad.Boy.for.Life.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
72 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.DJ.Khaled.Im.So.Hood.Remix.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
73 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.DMX.Party.Up.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
74 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Eric.B.Rakim.Paid.in.Full.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
75 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.FloRida.Low.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
76 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Luniz.I.Got.5.On.It.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
77 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Maino.All.the.Above.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
78 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.MIMS.This.is.Why.Im.Hot.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
79 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.New.Boyz.Your.a.Jerk.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
80 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.Sugarhill.Gang.Rappers.Delight.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
81 :: Def.Jam.Rapstar.The.Pharcyde.Passin.Me.By.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
82 :: Alan.Wake.The.Writer.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/12/2010
83 :: Moto.GP.09.10.MotoGP.10.Twin.Track.Pack.DLC.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :: 10/12/2010
84 :: D.J.Hero.2.XBOX360-dumpTruckÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: 10/19/2010<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------

